# Need 240 advice!!!!!



## Myfirst240 (Jun 10, 2003)

I need some advice:
1)I planning to buy a Nissian 240sx, there are 2 in mind, all under $3000. One is an covertiable the other is a hatch. Both automatics. Which is best?

2)Is it easy swapping the S13 redtop into a 240 automatic???? Any good places to buy a motor at???

3) I have found a red top for $2100 shipped. Also 180sx black top for about $3800 shipped(half cut).

A local shop will do the swap for $3000 with the motor and $3800-$4000 to convert it to stick.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

did you read tghe 240sx newbie sticky yet?

i woulnd't get the convertible, it weighs more then the fastback.

swapping a SR20DET woulnd't bre relativly easy cept u gotta do an auto to manuel swap while ur at it, and it depends on the year, since ur talking about a convertible that would be 94 so u don't gotta worry about the powersteering etc. but if the fastback is 89-90 u gotta do a lil more work.

u can find stores that sell SR's if u did a search...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1.) go with the fastback
2.) it kinda depends on what year your 240sx is
3.) BUY A FRONT CLIP!!!!!!!

pay a shop 3-4grand if u want.. u could also try to do the swap on ur own.. and read the sticky


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

A couple of pieces of advice...

1. Try not to go with an auto, it will make your job that much harder. It's an unnecessary difficulty unless you don't know how to drive stick and would like an auto DET in your car (which people do have BTW)

2.Yes, convertible is heavier than the fastback, but for top-down pimping the convertible is the best. If speed and handling are your absolute goals, I would say go for the fastback, but if an all-around balance is ideal, a convertible is not so bad.

3. It's not that much more difficult to do the swap on a 89-90 SOHC 240sx. You just need the power steering lines & reservoir from the 91-94 DOHC and some ingenuity, but again, if what you're looking for is the least compicated project, go with the 91-94.

4. Black top is worth it if you want an engine that has a little lower mileage and less time sitting in a junkyard. But, for the money I would recommend the redtop due to its high-port head, which will flow better than the low-ports of later engines.

And definitely, absolutely, without a doubt, get a FRONT CLIP!!!!

BTW, I might be getting a DET-powered 240sx myself. See the off-topic section for details


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> 4. Black top is worth it if you want an engine that has a little lower mileage and less time sitting in a junkyard. But, for the money I would recommend the redtop due to its high-port head, which will flow better than the low-ports of later engines.


Just to clarify, the blacktop 180sx engine is the same as the red top. There may be differences in the turbo exhaust wheel trim though.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well if he wants to avoid the auto, then he has to leave the convertible out of the picture for sure, since all converitbles were made auto


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Joel said:


> *Just to clarify, the blacktop 180sx engine is the same as the red top. There may be differences in the turbo exhaust wheel trim though. *


There are two blacktops, which coincidentally both came out during the same year. The 94+ 180sx engine did have a lowport head, and also produced the same stock specs as the redtop. However, in the same year the S14 Blacktop came out. It used a lowport head and had a better turbo. Due to the price, I had figured that it was the s14 blacktop.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The original post said a blacktop from a 180sx
the 180sx had the s13 motor but with a black top (many consider this was because nissan wanted to save on painting costs and sprayed all rocker covers the same colour from 94 onwards)

I agree with you that the price quoted was a bit high for an s13 motor though...


----------

